# Pigeon Mountain breathable suit $150



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Pigeon Mountain breathable suite $150*

Suite is a set of rooms, usually in a high class hotel. I think you may be looking for a suit.


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Pigeon Mountain breathable suite $150*

Well I corrected my post but it would not let me correct thread?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Pigeon Mountain breathable suite $150*

Nah, it's a group of musical pieces grouped together as in the Bach cello suites. #s 1and 2 are especially good.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Pigeon Mountain breathable suite $150*

There was a thread about the Pidgeon Mountain SUIT, it is made in China if I remember correctly. I'll be patriotic and go with the Ultra Breeze. At least that's what I told Santa.


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Pigeon Mountain breathable suite $150*

I don't know about that thread but it is wrong. It is made here in the USA by them. They say they make the fabric also. At any rate it is a great suit! I guess you have more money than most of us to throw around?


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Good to know. Do they make a jacket like the ultrabreeze jacket? Because while my Dadant suit has done an excellent job of protecting me, it is miserably hot in summer.


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi Gypsi, yes they do it is $95. I think the reason they are cheaper is because they are a bigger operation. From what I have read on the ultrabreeze site it sounds like it is probably a guy in his garage that makes them, I think it's the same with Golden Bee. They are good products they just don't have the resources that Pigeon Mountain. They also have a general store.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

beehonest,
Sorry to inform you but I emailed the company and they are not made in the USA. He told me that their statements weren't intending to mislead with their statement, but I informed him that he was. Believe what you want, I know!


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll just tell Santa I want an ultrabreeze jacket. (actually wasn't there a discount bee jacket offer floating around beesource for awhile? Not ultrabreeze, but about $35, and everyone was ordering them?)


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

Here is the proof!

Mr. Cook,

Thank you for contacting Pigeon Mountain Trading Company.

Please rest assured that PMTC is not trying to imply in any way any product is made anywhere other than where it is. We are wholly owned by U.S. Vinyl Corporation which has operations in the Americas, Asia and Europe. We weave or extrude most of our own fabrics, do our own sewing/fabrication, and no matter what country we are working in, all things are done to U S specifications. Most of our bee wear is currently being sewn in India from fabrics made in various countries including the USA and each piece of clothing will have a tag in the neck which designates the country it was final fabricated in. There is no intent to hide or disguise where we make any of our PMTC brand products. We are very proud of the quality of all our products sold under the PMTC Brand and offer a 100% money back guarantee to our customers if they are not in any way fully satisfied with any of our products upon receiving them.

I hope this addresses any issues you might have and answers your inquiry but please let us know if we can be of further assistance.

Thank you again for contacting us.
Randy Cumbee
General Manager
Pigeon Mountain Trading Company



-----Original Message-----
From: bcook [[/SIZE]mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Mon 9/26/2011 8:54 PM
To: Pigeon Mountain Trading Company
Subject: Contact PMTC

Where are the ventilated beesuits and jackets made. You imply that that
they are made in the USA, but don't ever say that. If they are made in
the USA then you will get lots of sales of them. If they are made
elsewhere you need to say so, or you are going to make some unhappy
because they believe they are made here from the way you state the product description. 
Thank you, Brent Cook

I recieved this email from Pigeon Mountain, at least they did reply, and now we can make an informed choice. Good luck!! 
Brent Last edited by valleyman; 09-29-2011 at 07:37 AM.​


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm sure the matrials for ultrabreeze or Golden bee are made elsewhere and assembled in a guys garage here in America, thus the tag made in America. Everyone does that these days including Ford, GM, and Chrysler. I don't realy care, I am not here to split hairs. They are quality suits how and wherever they are built.


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

i would really like to see some pics or a website to see this suit. i have an ultrabreeze and love it. had to take it to a shop to have a brushy mountain veil attached to it because i dont like the hood that comes with it. it has very limited visibility for running loaders. but i am always looking around for something that the hired help could wear that is affordable.


----------



## JohnAllen (Jul 2, 2010)

gregstahlman said:


> i would really like to see some pics or a website to see this suit.


http://www.pigeonmountaintrading.com/Category/1-22636-ventilated-bee-wear.aspx


----------



## paul4168 (Aug 19, 2010)

Does Pigeon Mountain Trading do free shipping on cyber Monday like many of the other companies?
I wanted to try one of their low cost suits for my son.

I bought one of the $35 discount jackets mentioned in the thread; and I was happy with it; but it was a $35 jacket.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

To each his own. I love my country and I believe in supporting quality products that are assembled in the USA, as much as I can. Having said that I admit that I to will buy something that is very low priced, and that I wouldn't have otherwise purchased from an American manufacturer, because it is 5 times the price of the foreign product. Also most ot the American names are no longer made in the US, so it is hard to find American made. Example being, my compressor, stapler, and brad driver came from Harbor Freight. I could not find an American made one that I could afford. I'm not sure that there is an american made one. Maybe Rockwell. 
beehonest, 
You are correct that there is too much foreign content in too many products that we buy. I worked for GM for 25 years and watched first hand the content change. But my opinion is we need to support American products that are even assembled here. Assembly is usually the most expensive part of a product. Part of the problem is too many people think only of themselves, it is human nature that we need to think about our future generations. We cannot become a service society because someone has to manufacture something before we can afford to buy products that need to be serviced. Sorry to preach, but it is dear to my heart!


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

I don't only think of myself when buying products of any type but I consider how skinny my wallet is too! I have no aversion to buying foreign made products; sorry folks, we live in a global economy. My underwear is made in Honduras, I have a shotgun from Belgium, my wife and I enjoy wines from France and Italy as well as Australia and Chile. I have Italian bees and the lumber for my hives comes from Canada. I have a Japanese car and wouldn't trade it for anything American. No problem at all with a silly bee suit!


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow, never joined a forum before but learning a lot! This was not intended to be a contest over where it was made! Mine was made here it says so on the tag. Yours may not be ? And just because it was made somwhere else doesn't mean its junk. I will take a Nissan over Ford,GM,or Chrysler, I have owned all three. Nissan cost less, go a couple hundred thousand miles, take far less repaires doing it,and use less gas. I just wanted to let people now there was a suit that is the same quality as the other breathables for half the price. Thats all, I don't know about thier other suits and products just the breathable suits. Buy what you will, this suit is quality at a great price. I don't think I will be making to many more posts after this one


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

beehonest said:


> I don't think I will be making to many more posts after this one


Don't take it personally. The inventor of the Ultrabreeze suits was a longtime member of the forum who died last year.

Cheers,
Tony P.


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks, Tony P. Now this makes a lot more sense. Could not figure out why it got off on american made and ultra breeze. Golden Bee is also a good suit and made in america but no one mentioned it.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

fish_stix said:


> I don't only think of myself when buying products of any type but I consider how skinny my wallet is too! I have no aversion to buying foreign made products; sorry folks, we live in a global economy. My underwear is made in Honduras, I have a shotgun from Belgium, my wife and I enjoy wines from France and Italy as well as Australia and Chile. I have Italian bees and the lumber for my hives comes from Canada. I have a Japanese car and wouldn't trade it for anything American. No problem at all with a silly bee suit!


You should get rid of the shotgun made in Belgium. I'll trade you an American mossberg for it. Same deal applies to any Italian shotguns you have laying around


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

Here we go again! Mbeck off the topic.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Mbeck said:


> You should get rid of the shotgun made in Belgium. I'll trade you an American mossberg for it. Same deal applies to any Italian shotguns you have laying around


 sounds fair


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

beehonest said:


> Here we go again! Mbeck off the topic.


Sorry! 

Thank you for the informative review of your bee suite. I joined this forum for exactly this kind of helpful information. If my light dash of humor ruined your highly focused thread I apologize.


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

That's Ok Mbeck, I just wanted to let people of a good product at a great price. And ended up starting world war three. I hate to see people pay more than they have to for something, especialy in this economy.


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

I will take a shot at buying one of these. Looks like good fabric. Wonder if the jacket has a hive tool pocket. Hard to tell from pics.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

beehonest; ease up a little! Most of us on this forum like to have a few giggles once in a while. We appreciate your info on the suits; I, for one, didn't realize that another ventilated suit existed. And this is not the first thread to get derailed. Happens often but you can usually pick through and get the info you need. Just pop open an adult beverage and stay here! You won't regret it. And BTW, the first spare $40,000 my beekeeping business makes will buy one of those Italian shotguns!


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm guessing beeks are unusually cranky this year due to weather fluctuations and higher than normal bee losses? Still a good site.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

beehonest....you don't, perchance, happen to have a vested interest in promoting these jackets do you?

Ed


----------



## Duboisi (Oct 7, 2009)

As a Norwegian, I see that I may have been wrong all the time. Am I unpatriotic if I don't buy Norwegian product instead of US/Asian products?

Guess we should all shun products from land-areas that by some coincidence has another name - In the name of freedom etc.


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

Intheswamp, I don't. I looked around and read threads long before I bought my equiptment. It was not until after I bought my cotton suit, that I knew breathable suits existed. Golden Bee was the first I heard of then I started searching around and found Ultra Breeze and just as I was about ready to cough up $ 259 for one of them I happened to find the Pigeon Mountain Trading company. For the price it sounded to good to be true. After much thought I figured I would try it and send it back if I did not like it. I love it, it is a quality suit. I just wanted to get the word out, I wish I had heard breathables before I bought my first suit. I am not knocking Ultra Breeze or Golden bee, I can't say anything about them from experience. But I can say from research I don't know of anyone that has either that regrets his decision.


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks Duboisi, that is what I am getting at. I love my country as I am sure you do. But there isn't an American out there that owns everything that was made from products here. Unless it is some Indian out there that still lives in a teepee and lives off the land. I opologize if I let things get to me to much, I do have a lot going on right now. My wife just had a baby last week, she is in the nicu with him while I am at home with my two year old son. I will probably be moving to NC due to financial reason. So I am a little cranky right now. I get frustrated with the whole buy american thing, I understand they mean well.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a GB jacket and it is well made. I'm looking for a jacket for my wife and possibly a suit for me for doing cut outs in. Do the legs of the PM suit pull over boots ok? The UB suit has brass zippers which would be nice. I watched a guy try on an imported ventilated suit at a recent bee convention, he had a little trouble getting the pants leg over his boot, but it was doable. That suit resembled the PM suit closely...probably coming out of the same province in Viet Nam or wherever. 

Questions... Roomy pants legs? Cover flap for covering over veil zipper area? Are the veil zippers one-sided or is there a zipper on both sides letting the veil flip backwards behind your head? Draw-string or velcro closures for sleeves and pants openings? Pockets? Reinforced areas...knees, elbows, seats, ????


----------



## gunter62 (Feb 13, 2011)

After a full season with my standard full suit from PM, I'm very happy with it. Posted a review covering it back in spring and got the same patriotic nationalist flack. Oh well!


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

I can't remember everything about it I have only worn it about four times. I will have to pull it out and look at it again. Yes the legs have a lot of room, the pockets and knees are reinforced. The legs have velcro no zipper on them for boots, you might be able to get boots through them a lot of variables there. The veil has two zipperes so you can let it hang but they do offer another type of veil not sure what it looks like. I think there is a cover flap for the veil zippers but I don't remember. The thing about being an imported is what started the stink. Mine clearly says made in USA on the tag, they state on thier website they make thier own fabric. Someone wrote them directly you can find it earlier in the thread. They stated they were owned by U.S. Fabrics and american company but had operations in various places the tag on your suit would state the orgin.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

Ultra breeze--pricey but highly recommended by every 0ne that has one. Made in America by a family, and I don't think it is made in a garage!

Golden bee-- Not as pricey, but I don't like the draw strings. Made in America by a inovative buisness person.

PMTC-- Wow what a good price, but it is not made in the US. I would be interested if any others than beehonests' is made in the USA

I'm going to make one more controversal but true statement. I have been all my life a student of history, human nature, and their ways of doing things. Human nature is to take of ourselves TODAY without any regard of what tommorrow brings. 
All great societys have fallen thru the centurys, Romans, Egyptians, even Hitlers Germany was out of greed and dominance. They all imploded from within for lack of control of their own greed and self control that we as Americans are exhibiting in our lives. Even too many of our children are undisciplined and are out of control.
beehonest I am not a paticurally religious person, but I pray that your newborn is OK and has a prosperious and free country to grow up in.
I fully understand it is a global economy, but I fully understand that we are the consumers, and not the manufacturers anymore. Good luck to all. We are going to need it from the attitudes exhibited on this thread.


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

Valleyman, Got no hard feelings just lots of frustrations. I am religeous this country was founded on on it. I believe that God is in controll not Goverment, country,state or mankind. I think that is where our views differ. But I think you are spliting hairs with a butter knife. I am sure you would have no problem buying a car that is from an american company that outsources. But you make a big deal over buying a bee suit from an american company that is outsourced. Relax a little, now that we have polotics and religeon out of they way do you want to talk about beekeeping. God bless you man


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

There's been enough discussed about societal issues which belong in Tailgater. Keep discussion to bee suits please.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm in Australia so the origin is a Sparrows farth to me ( we don't make any here)
What is important to me is: are the as good as we expect ( cool, strong, bee proof)?
I trust the company - I e-mailed for the cost of shipping ( just slightly cheaper then a trip to the US of A not the companies fault) and had an answer back in hours.


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

I bought one of the PM suits a couple of months ago. No, you can't get it on over boots. I can get it on over sneakers if I take it easy and work it on. I had a quality issue with mine. PM has offered to replace it. I had a reply from the owner of the company within two minutes of filing my complaint. Mine has a tag on it saying it was assembled in India. I'm hoping the second one is put together better than the first one.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

I went to the PM General Store and talked to them about suits and all kinds of other things. They are really friendly and helpful down there. That's where I bought the suit. I have an entry (well, a couple of entries) about it on my blog.

I like the suit. It fits well and I haven't been stung yet. I got the fencing type veil and I didn't like it. So I ordered and received the round veil as a replacement (so now I have two. I'll use the fencing veil as a spare). It was made in India. You can't get it on over boots. But I haven't had any trouble with it yet. However, the zipper is a little stiff, and every time I put it on I think about waxing the zipper, but never seem to get around to it. Maybe next time.


----------



## psisk (Jul 21, 2011)

Beehonest just be a little more thick skinned. I just went to the PMTC site and I will be buying on of thier suits. I too cant afford an ultrabreeze even though I would like to support small business and American make. I drive a chevy, own mostly all American made guns, and try to buy only American gas. Back when I worked and money was no object but now I have to mind my dollars and mine will be a Pigeon Mountain suit. 

psisk


----------



## John R C (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a pigeon mountain suit and I love it. I will never buy a regular suit ever again. Pigeon mountains veil is also superior to ultra breezes in that the neck part is the same 3 layers of material that the rest of the suit is made of. NO STINGS!


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

I posted in some other thread detailed info on PM vent suit. I guess, everybody could search. It is good suit, made in India. I tried both type of veils and prefer the round one (fencing?). Brass zippers works great without any wax. Pay attention when chose the size - you should get not more than 1 size bigger than your usual size. I got mine in XL and it was gigantic (M, 183 cm, 80 kg). Company people are very nice, they replaced the suit (3 mo backorder) and did not charge for return shipping. I would be happy to buy the product, which is truly made (not assembled) in USA and reasonable at price. But I love India also. Have no problem buying good stuff from any place as long as it is good quality. I do not understand all this patriotic discussion regarding US-made products. Well, bees are from Europe, patriots need to stop buying European honey bees.


----------



## AJ Boss (May 30, 2012)

hey guys what about the mann lake vented suit?
is it as good as these mentioned?


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

cerezha said:


> I posted in some other thread detailed info on PM vent suit. I guess, everybody could search. *It is* good suit, *made in India*.





cerezha said:


> I would be happy to buy *the product*, which *is truly made (not assembled) in USA* and reasonable at price.










Man, you've got me confused!!! So which is it, made in the USA or made in India??? 



cerezha said:


> But I love India also. Have no problem buying good stuff from any place as long as it is good quality. I do not understand all this patriotic discussion regarding US-made products. Well, bees are from Europe, patriots need to stop buying European honey bees.


 Topic for another forum but I will say that when I can, I *do* buy products made in the USA....*I* was "Made in the USA" and like to support my fellow citizens. The honey bees were grandfathered in back before you had to have a visa.  

Ed


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

I bought one of these suits a few months ago and like it okay. I wrote a review on our website. Check it out.

http://honeysunapiary.wordpress.com/tech-tools/ventilated-bee-suit-by-pigeon-mountain-trading-co/


----------

